# Shop addition pictures



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I finally got around to taking some pictures of the finished addition that was added to the shop in 2008. They have been posted on my workshop page. Stop in and have a look, thanks!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

awesome shop you have there les.thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

First class shop. No wonder you make such great projects ;-)


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Les,

You having everything-we mean EVERYTHING-for woodworking. What a shop! It does cause some serious envy, but even if we had all those wonderful tools and that layout, we could never produce the masterpieces that you produce. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Les,

Haven't talked with you in a long while…how's things? The shop looks great. Hope everything is well at your end.

Jim


----------

